# 3. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon am 06. Mai 2007



## Saarschleife (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker,

wie angekündigt haben wir soeben pünktlich um 12.00 Uhr unsere Online-Anmeldung freigeschaltet. Ab sofort gehts los. Wie ebenfalls bereits hier angemerkt, veranstalten wir in diesem Jahr das Eröffnungsrennen zum holländischen RWP-Marathon-Cup und zum neuen MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz.Aufgrund unserer Streckenführung und der Situation bei Start & Ziel müssen wir die max. Teilnehmerzahl auf 800 Personen begrenzen, darum noch einmal der Hinweis nur wer bezahlt hat ist auch tatsächlich angemeldet und hat anspruch auf einen Startplatz am 06. Mai 2007.

Folgende Termine solltet Ihr euch merken:

30.03.2007 bis 01.04.2007 Trainingscamp Saarschleife (Infos folgen in Kürze)
07.04.2007 Besichtigung Kurzstrecke
08.04.2007 Besichtigung Halbmarathon
11.04.2007 Voranmeldeschluss (T-Shirt!!!)
02.05.2007 Anmeldeschluss

Weitere Informationen auf: http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Grüße

Euer Orga-Team


----------



## Limit83 (15. Januar 2007)

Also keine Südwest Meisterschaft Marathon in Orscholz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Januar 2007)

angemeldet und bezahlt, kann los gehen!!!!


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. Januar 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Also keine Südwest Meisterschaft Marathon in Orscholz?





   Dann wirst Du wohl oder Übel mit mir fahren müssen .... zum Training und so...


----------



## Limit83 (15. Januar 2007)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du wohl oder Übel mit mir fahren müssen .... zum Training und so...



So siehts dann wohl aus... Hat aber auch was Gutes.


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Januar 2007)

Angemeldet und nun kann´s ja mal los gehen :-D


----------



## fissenid (26. Januar 2007)

Mein erstes offizielles "Rennen" bin auch angemeldet... allerdings fahre ich zum "gewöhnen" mal die Kurzstrecke....


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Februar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Mein erstes offizielles "Rennen" bin auch angemeldet... allerdings fahre ich zum "gewöhnen" mal die Kurzstrecke....




Jepp Dominik,
auch mein erstes Rennen und wir fahren die "Kurze" zusammen, wie ich bereits gesehen habe.


----------



## fissenid (4. Februar 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Jepp Dominik,
> auch mein erstes Rennen und wir fahren die "Kurze" zusammen, wie ich bereits gesehen habe.



Servus Popeye.....

ich war heute unterwegs und habe mal versucht den Streckenverlauf nachzufahren. War nicht ganz einfach. Musste das Bike öfter wie einmal tragen und schieben. Kyrill sei dank.

Der "legendäre" Lutwinustrail" ist absolut unbefahrbar, schätze mal 5-8 Bäume (nicht Bäumchen) versperren den weg.

Ansonsten tut das letzte Stück von Mettlach nach Orscholz noch mal richtig weh.....(war gestern noch im Spinning)..... die Oberschenkel haben oben ordentlich gebrannt....

Bis dann!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Limit83 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Das Top Thema der Woche: Saarschleifenmarathon. Wer ist auf welcher Schleife dabei und wer hat was vor? Können wir Saarländer uns überhaupt gegen die Holländer wehren? Wer hat welche Ziele und auf welchen Sieger würdet ihr setzen? Mein Tip: Ramses Bekkenk. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (1. Mai 2007)

Hi

ich fahre Langstrecke und will ins Ziel kommen. Wenn ich zufällig gewinne wäre super ! ;-)))
Spaß beiseite, ich versuche einen 20 ziger Schnitt, auch wenn das für Saarschleife für mich sehr sehr schwer wird!! Aber Ziele braucht man. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. Mai 2007)

Langdistanz... und gewinnen, ganz klar    

ne, ich hoffe meine Zeit vom letzten jahr wieder ein kleinwenig toppen zu können...
werd aber versuchen die sache mal erst ganz langsam anzugehen.... wie letzte jahr in St. Ingbert, überholt wird auf der zweiten Runde. Wenn mir das gelingt bin ich stolz auf mich


----------



## leutnant gustl (1. Mai 2007)

nachdem ich heute am Henninger Turm war und mich auf Asphalt etwas verausgabt habe (ich weiß, Asche auf mein Haupt), freue ich mich einfach darauf wieder breite Reifen zu fahren und überahupt.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne meine Zeit und Position auf der Mitteldistanz aus dem letzten Jahr wiederholen und wie immer Spaß haben...


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. Mai 2007)

Als Anfänger die "Kurze". Zu mehr reichts noch net :-D
Mal sehen wo ich lande (MHK 2) und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Hinterher: Hauptsach Gudd Gess , nach der ganzen Plackerei im Vorfeld ....


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Das Top Thema der Woche: Saarschleifenmarathon. Wer ist auf welcher Schleife dabei und wer hat was vor? Können wir Saarländer uns überhaupt gegen die Holländer wehren? Wer hat welche Ziele und auf welchen Sieger würdet ihr setzen? Mein Tip: Ramses Bekkenk.
> Gruß Limit



mir hat der holländerwald-bikemarathon von gilserberg schon gereicht... ich werde mich dieses jahr mit einer runde = halbmarathon begnügen...dh später aufstehen - schneller fahren (nein nicht auf der autobahn wo sicher wieder gastfreundlich der blitzer kurz vor orscholz wartet...) ziel: um platz 3 mitfahren...und zum bundesliga-fußball wieder im schwarzwald vor dem tv gerät sein...

joe

und zum tip für die 102...tja sascha wenn du (oder ike007 ) das hinterrad vom ramses halten könnt seid ihr wahrscheinlich mit auf dem treppchen...


----------



## fissenid (2. Mai 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Als Anfänger die "Kurze". Zu mehr reichts noch net :-D
> Mal sehen wo ich lande (MHK 2) und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
> Hinterher: Hauptsach Gudd Gess , nach der ganzen Plackerei im Vorfeld ....



Genau meine Worte...... 
das erste Rennen, da muss man es ja mal langsam angehen lassen.....

Aber Alex du fährst glaube ich unter SEN2, denn die MHK2 gibt es nicht ;-)

Bis Sonntag dann!!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2007)

mein ziel dieses jahr ist es, die treppen in mettlach komplett zu springen und danach in der fussgängerzone ein eis essen zu gehen. spaghetti-eis ist ganz gut, hab ich gestern probiert.
(der rechte arm darf halt nicht gebrochen sein, sonst kann man ja das löffelchen nicht halten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2007)

Mein Ziel ist es, die Krämpfe, die nach ca. 50Km kommen werden zu ignorieren. Keine Schmerzen, keine Schmerzen.... 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es, die Krämpfe, die nach ca. 50Km kommen werden zu ignorieren. Keine Schmerzen, keine Schmerzen....
> 
> Grüße.



ich könnte allerdings auch probieren, recht zügig ins ziel zu kommen und mich dann mit grill und ner kiste an markante punkte stellen, wenn der einheimische auf der 2ten runde ist...


----------



## wimpy (2. Mai 2007)

kurzstrecke und bei meinem aktuellen zustand bin ich froh wenn ich (heil)ankomme.


----------



## chris84 (2. Mai 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich könnte allerdings auch probieren, recht zügig ins ziel zu kommen und mich dann mit grill und ner kiste an markante punkte stellen, wenn der einheimische auf der 2ten runde ist...


joa... leg mir dann auch nen schwenker auf und stell ne Flasche Bier kalt!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich könnte allerdings auch probieren, recht zügig ins ziel zu kommen und mich dann mit grill und ner kiste an markante punkte stellen, wenn der einheimische auf der 2ten runde ist...



Ich bin dafür, dann hör ich auch ab der 2. Runde auf zu schalten. Fahre dann 22-34. Meine "Lebensphilosophie" entspricht derzeit eh eher der eines Single(speeders), anstatt der eines Fit****ers 
Ach, ich setze einfach auf meine natürliche Kraft und Ausdauer, Training ist nur was für Warmduscher  

Grüße.


----------



## puremalt (2. Mai 2007)

Halbstrecke. Denn wenn die wieder den Erdinger-Stand am Ziel aufgebaut haben sollten, könnte ich mich eh nicht zu einer zweiten Runde überwinden, es sei denn, die Schwenker-Fraktion hält unterwegs auch ein gut gekühltes bereit.

Das entsprechende Training dazu gab's bereits am 1. Mai, da waren's sogar 'ne ganze Menge Runden.

CU all on Päädsche,
Martin
Ex-Promille-Biker


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Mai 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Genau meine Worte......
> das erste Rennen, da muss man es ja mal langsam angehen lassen.....
> 
> Aber Alex du fährst glaube ich unter SEN2, denn die MHK2 gibt es nicht ;-)
> ...



Danke für´s verpetzen edler Recke ;-) :-D
Hat ja bisher noch keiner gemerkt gehabt  
Nur du Jungbeamter kristallisierst dich als genau lesender Mensch heraus lol
Du musst dich ja noch mit den Jungspunden herum placken, also gib Hakkengas ;-) Viel Erfolg !
Gruß
Alex, cu


----------



## Saarschleife (2. Mai 2007)

> [Halbstrecke. Denn wenn die wieder den Erdinger-Stand am Ziel aufgebaut haben sollten, könnte ich mich eh nicht zu einer zweiten Runde überwinden, es sei denn, die Schwenker-Fraktion hält unterwegs auch ein gut gekühltes bereit.
> 
> Das entsprechende Training dazu gab's bereits am 1. Mai, da waren's sogar 'ne ganze Menge Runden.
> 
> ...


----------



## wimpy (2. Mai 2007)

Karlsberg oder Jägermeister wäre da ne alternative


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Mai 2007)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Erdinger wird es dieses Jahr leider nicht geben.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Wie nix Erdinger ? Was ist die alternative ? 
Bitburger Bleifrei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2007)

wimpy schrieb:


> Karlsberg oder Jägermeister wäre da ne alternative



In der Reihenfolge bitte und mach gleich noch 'ne Runde!  

Grüße.


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Mai 2007)

wimpy schrieb:


> Karlsberg oder Jägermeister wäre da ne alternative




Boah ..... Wimpy bringt wieder Hartgas ins Spiel ....
Wenn´s schee macht ;-)


----------



## wimpy (2. Mai 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/224809


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Mai 2007)

wimpy schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/224809



Fällt unter die Rubrik :

The Day after Orscholz (Nach der Siegerehrung  :kotz:


----------



## Saarschleife (2. Mai 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Saarschleife
> 
> Erdinger wird es dieses Jahr leider nicht geben.
> ...



Leider konnten wir dieses Jahr keine Brauerei davon überzeugen uns Gratisware zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Grüße

Saarschleife


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Mai 2007)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Leider konnten wir dieses Jahr keine Brauerei davon überzeugen uns Gratisware zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Saarschleife



Selbst die Bitburger nicht ? Wo sie doch schon als Sponsor dabei sind, wären ein paar Liter Gerstensaft mehr oder weniger nicht ins Gewicht gefallen  
Aber hier an der Saar brauchen die wohl nicht mehr "die Werbung" da sie ja schon stark vertreten sind. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Selbst die Bitburger nicht ? Wo sie doch schon als Sponsor dabei sind, wären ein paar Liter Gerstensaft mehr oder weniger nicht ins Gewicht gefallen
> Aber hier an der Saar brauchen die wohl nicht mehr "die Werbung" da sie ja schon stark vertreten sind. Schade eigentlich.



Also wieder mehr Karlsberg trinken, dass Bitburger wieder Werbung an der Saar machen muss!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit Abteibräu? Kommt doch aus Mettlach, aber die haben vermutlich gerade mal genug für Wimpy, da Privatbrauerei  

Grüße.


----------



## fissenid (3. Mai 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Also wieder mehr Karlsberg trinken, dass Bitburger wieder Werbung an der Saar machen muss!!!



Gute Idee......  

Dann bleibe ich aber lieber beim Bitburger anstatt Karlsberg auf Lau zu trinken......  

Was solls!!!

@Popey..... sorry.. .. wollte dich nicht verraten, dich "Altbeamten" .....


BIS SONNTAG!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Mai 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Abteibräu? Kommt doch aus Mettlach, aber die haben vermutlich gerade mal genug für Wimpy, da Privatbrauerei
> 
> Grüße.



Na Wimpy wird den Vorrat auch nicht alleine schaffen. Wird schon noch die eine oder andere Halbe für uns abfallen


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Mai 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Gute Idee......
> 
> @Popey..... sorry.. .. wollte dich nicht verraten, dich "Altbeamten" .....
> 
> ...


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Mai 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Also wieder mehr Karlsberg trinken, dass Bitburger wieder Werbung an der Saar machen muss!!!



KArlsberg Bier unerreicht, eins getrunken drei geseicht  

Aber Limit, wo willst du soviel Bier unterbringen ? 
Bei deinem schmalen Körperbau, da passt nicht "so viel" rein  

 
Gruß
Alex


----------



## puremalt (3. Mai 2007)

Hoppla, was hab' ich denn da für 'ne hochprozentige Diskussion angestossen.

Sorry Limit, aber die sportlichen Ziele sind dadurch wohl etwas in den Hintergrund geraten. 

Na, man muss eben Prioritäten setzen. Daher bleibe ich erst mal beim Thema: @Saarschleife: wenn nicht für lau, habt ihr denn genügend Erdinger oder sonstiges gut gekühlt _im Verkauf? _Denn bei der Streckenbesichtigung war das Weizen des Atrium-Biergarten zwar auch nicht lau, dafür aber warm.

So. Jetzt mein sportliches (für mich hochgestecktes) Ziel: im ersten Viertel bei der Halbdistanz.


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

also mein vorschlag wäre ja dass ich eine kiste rothaus "tannenzäfle" mit in den zafira packe und ein bißchen werbung für dieses süffige betränk aus dem schwarzwald mache...das hat es sogar ins wikipedia geschafft

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badische_Staatsbrauerei_Rothaus

wenn hier ein potentieller spender mitliest... pm an mich...

joe
ps: das schmeckt halt aber auch nur gekühlt am besten,ob mit oder ohne biken vorher


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also mein vorschlag wäre ja dass ich eine kiste rothaus "tannenzäfle" mit in den zafira packe und ein bißchen werbung für dieses süffige betränk aus dem schwarzwald mache...



ich bin mir sicher, viele firmen würden sich über werbung freuen. aber rothaus gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu...  
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,461719,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, viele firmen würden sich über werbung freuen. aber rothaus gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu...
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,461719,00.html



ich bin ja sonst kein biertrinker - aber was soll ich machen... das zäpfle schmeckt halt saulecker...  

joe


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (4. Mai 2007)

für die Fans zur Unterstützung der "leidenden" Zweiradfahrer


Zuschauerpunkte

Zuschauerpunkt 1 "Sparkassentrail"

Die spektakulärste Abfahrt im Rennen wird von allen Teilnehmern durchfahren.
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Mettlach,parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach, von dort zu Fuß Richtung Lutwinus Kapelle(Saar-Radweg Richtung Saarhölzbach)ca. 10 Minuten Fußweg.
Wann? 
- Spitze Marathon 1. Runde ab ca. 10.20 Uhr
- Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.30 Uhr
- Spitze Kurzstrecke ab ca. 10.50 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 11.50 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 2 "Waldparkplatz"

Krurze aber extrem steile Abfahrt, garantiert SEHENSWERT!!!!
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Saarhölzbach über B51, vorbei am Ort in Richtung Saarburg, letzte Einfahrt Saarhölzbach, dann erste Einfahrt links durch Eisenbahnbrücke, durch Wohngebiet bis Turnhalle, anschließend zu Fuß bis Waldparkplatz (ca. 5 Min Fußweg)
Wann? 
- Spitze Marathon Runde 1 ab ca.10.30 Uhr
- Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.40 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.00 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 3 "Energis-Sprintwertung"

Wie Erik Zabel und Allessandro Pettachi sprinten hier die schnellsten von Marathon und Halbmarathon um Sprintprämien Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1 parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach, anschließend zu Fuß über Marktplatz bis alte Abtei(ca. 5 Minuten Fußweg)
Wann? 
- Spitze Marathon ab ca. 11.00 Uhr 
- Spitze Kurzstrecke ab ca. 11.15 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.45 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 4 "Staustufe Mettlach"

Absoluter Hammeranstieg. Hier kann jeder Biker etwas Aufmunterung und Motivation gebrauchen. Wir zählen auf euch!!!!!!
Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1u.3 parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach. 
Anschließend zu Fuß Straße Bohnenberg neben Autoteile Hoffmann folgen. Am Ende der Straße immer geradeaus bis ihr die ersten gequälten Gesichter seht.
Wann? Zuschauerpunkt 3 + 5 Minuten



grüsse .T.O.O.L.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2007)

Geil wars! Einfach eine geniale Veranstaltung bei Kaiserwetter und sportlich hats auch gepasst. Einzig der viele Verkehr auf den Trails in der 2. Runde hat etwas gestört...
Gruß Limit


----------



## chris84 (6. Mai 2007)

jo, absolut geil!  
mir hats heut auch richtig gut gefallen, super Veranstaltung bei super Wetter! der RWP-Cup hat der Veranstaltung richtig Leben eingehaucht!  
aber man merkt halt schon dass die Strecke bei 1000 Startern wirklich an die Grenzen gerät. Zu beginn gabs 2 Kurze Staus vor den Abfahrten... war aber noch akzeptabel. (lags vielleicht daran dass die Holländer offenbar zu viel aufm Rennrad trainieren?  )
in der 2. Hälfte der 2. Runde standen dann doch recht viele Halbmarathonisten im Weg... bis auf eine Ausnahme haben die aber alle sofort platz gemacht auf zurufen, das war wirklich top-verhalten muss ich sagen! is ja nicht immer selbstverständlich!
Ansonsten alles perfekt! Verpflegung und Orga... und vor allem der extremst blitzschnelle Ergebnisdienst! (die ergebnisse sind schon online!  )
und die Strecke, die hat meiner Meinung nach richtig Chrarakter! und die schlussanstiege machen einen jedes mal Platt, auch wenn man sich noch so gut einteilt  
am besten auf der strecke gefallen mir die 2 oder 3 kurzen aber knackig steilen Abfahrten und der neu angelegte Trail im Tannenwald, das ding macht selbst mit schweren Beinen noch richtig Laune! 

@Limit: Gratulation für die Herausragende Leistung! ich find das wirklich beachtlich, bei so einer Strecke so ein Tempo hinzulegen! 

wie isses bei den anderen IBClern hier gelaufen? außer 007ike (der auch ne super Leistung hingelegt hat, gratulation!) hab ich keinen in der Ergebnisliste gefunden


----------



## swift daddy (6. Mai 2007)

naja scheint ja mal wieder ne super Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein mit sehr vielen Startern ... leider konnte ich net mitfahren  ((( bleibt nur die Erinnerung an letztes Jahr ^^

@ limit ... hat dein Schaltwerk dieses Jahr gehalten wie´s aussieht     Glückwunsch


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Mai 2007)

Wow, Limit tolle Vorstellung. Gratulation !
Sagt mal, sind eigentlich so viele ausgestiegen, oder erst gar nicht angetreten. Verwundert mich doch sehr, wenn bei 400 gemeldeten nur knapp 300 finishen. Sieht man aber auch bei den anderen Strecken ?? !!
Ansonsten SUPER Veranstaltung, tole Orga und das ganze Drumherum war auch stimmig. Nächstes Jahr wieder :-D


----------



## chris84 (6. Mai 2007)

also ich zähle 878 finisher auf allen Strecken. Laut Website waren 1013 angemeldet. Ich würd sagen das is für so nen Marathon ein ziemlich guter Schnitt. gehen wir mal davon aus dass der ein oder andere gar nicht angetreten ist...
Ich hab schon marathons erlebt bei denen weniger als die Hälfte der Angemeldeten ins Ziel gekommen sind  gibt halt immer auch technische Defekte... und Krämpfe


----------



## agent_smith (6. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Gratulation Limit!

Ich fands auch geil!
Bin zwar nur auf die Mitteldistanz gegangen aber die war geil!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter und so vielen Leuten!
Bei mir isses auch trotz suboptimalem Startplatz relativ gut gelaufen und mein persönlich gestecktes Ziel hab ich auch erreicht.

StefanSLS musste leider mit Defekt aussteigen, schade... wäre bestimmt auch ne gute Zeit gefahren...

LG Timo


----------



## chris84 (6. Mai 2007)

technischer defekt? weißt du was da los war? der war am anfang lange bei mir, aber dann plötzlich nicht mehr... erschien dann wieder kurz und war seit dem nicht mehr gesehen. Ich hab schon befürchtet dass er wieder nix gefrühstückt hat oder so  
er hat nämlich echt nen super fitten eindruck gemacht...


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> technischer defekt? weißt du was da los war? der war am anfang lange bei mir, aber dann plötzlich nicht mehr... erschien dann wieder kurz und war seit dem nicht mehr gesehen. Ich hab schon befürchtet dass er wieder nix gefrühstückt hat oder so
> er hat nämlich echt nen super fitten eindruck gemacht...



Der hatte wohl gleich mehrere Platten  

Ich fand Strecke und Veranstaltung auch top!
Leider lief es bei mir (wie erwartet) nicht gut. "Ohne" Training, mit wenig Schlaf und noch immer leicht angeschlagen, war das heute für mich eine ganz neue Grenzerfahrung. Einzig der Gedanke noch nie einen Marathon abgebrochen zu haben, hat mich irgendwie auf dem Bike gehalten - bis in der zweiten Runde auf dem Sparkassentrail, da musste ich mal kurz über den Lenker absteigen, das Schlammloch war aber auch einfach zu verlockend  
Natürlich auch von mir Gratulation an 007ike, snoopy und vor allem an Limit, echt super Leistung  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. Mai 2007)

vielen Dank für die Gratualtionen, fühl mich ganz verlegen, denn als 80 zigster gelobt zu werden ist schon seltsam.............
Insgesamt auch von mir nur Lob an die Veranstaltung! Wirklich klasse gemacht! Die Strecke ist schon fantastisch, aber ich werde dort nie wieder lang fahren! Die letzten 12km bringen einen fast um!

Limit + Snoopy wahnsinns Leistung! Gratulation!


----------



## puremalt (7. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir Gratulation an die Marathon-Männer. Limit ist am Aufstieg nach Orscholz an mir vorbeigeflogen und bis ich Luft geschnappt hatte, um dich anzufeuern, warst du schon wieder weg. Und da blieb mir die Luft endgültig weg.

Ich habe mein persönliches Ziel zwar nicht erreicht, bin aber stolz, bis auf den Aufstieg bei der Staustufe, alle kniffligen Stellen und Steigungen gefahren zu haben. 

Super Veranstaltung, gute Orga, geniale Strecke, Spitzenwetter, super Zuschauer, überwiegend faire Teilnehmer ('n paar Spinner gibt's immer).
Einzige Kritikpunkte: die lange Wartezeit von Schliessung der Anmeldung bis zum Start der Halbstrecke und der einzige und überlastete, weil unterbesetzte Bierstand (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären).

Insgesamt: ein Hochlicht der Saison.


----------



## Limit83 (7. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Gratulation! Am Anfang dachte ich nicht an so ein gutes Ergebnis. Als Ramses schonmal deutlich machte wer Herr auf der Strecke ist und uns im Flachen wegfuhr. Haben uns dann als "Verfolgergruppe" formiert. In den letzten Anstieg der ersten Runde sind wir dann nur noch zu viert (2xNL und 2xDE), sind dort den ersten Holländer losgeworden und am ersten Anstieg der 2. Runde dachten Christian und ich wir hätten den nächsten abgehängt, aber Pustekuchen, der hat sich 50-100m hinter uns so festgebissen. So hat er uns an der vorletzen Verpflegung überholt, als wir auffüllen mussten (gereichte Flaschen wären da wohl mein 2. oder 3. Platz geworden) - Am nächsten Anstieg konnte ich mir dann sogar einen kleinen Vorsprung vor beiden rausarbeiten (da hab ich wohl überdreht). Aber an der letzten Verpflegung hab ich wieder Wasser gebraucht (merkte die ersten Krämpfe), also anhalten und da waren die zwei weg. Bin dann auch nicht mehr rangekommen. 
Naja - man kann jetzt über hätte, wenn und aber spekulieren. Bin aber hochzufrieden und weiß nun, dass auch auf der Langdistanz meine Form für dieses Jahr stimmt und ich im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr wieder näher an meinem Dauerkonkurrenten aus Koblenz rangekommen bin.
Auch allen anderen gefinishten ein großes Lob, denke aber auf der Strecke macht es einfach Spaß zu Ende zu fahren. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## stefansls (7. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch Gratulation an alle. Fands trotz 2 platten, verbogener Bremscheibe, bikeschulternder Holländer, 2h wartezeit auf den Pick Up,ne dufte Veranstaltung.

Mfg Stefan.


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2007)

tja ein perfekter sonntag...

nach dem defektpech letztes jahr auf der langstrecke und der momentanen allergieproblematik hab ich mal die halbdistanz probiert...

mich gleich mal an den letztjährig 2.plazierten drangehängt,der seinerseits jeden möglichen windschatten nutzte...

das tempo was pacemaker heiko an den tag legte, war mir eigentlich immer einen gang zu hoch,aber ich hab gleich am anfang gemerkt dass im gegensatz zum marathon hier andere gesetze herrschen...


 danke nochmal heiko...good job...

also immer im laktatbereich mitgebolzt , die abfahrten genossen und nach der letzten verpflegung hatten heiko und ich doch glatt meinen altersklassenkollegen verloren...



letztendlich platz 2 altersklasse und platz 19 gesamt...und ein neuer rekord bei meiner durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit...22,nochwas bei 15oohm und traillastiger strecke...ich krieg das grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem gesicht...oder ist das noch die staubschicht ?

so kanns weitergehen

joe
und sorry jürgen dass ich dir das podest vermasselt habe...nächstes jahr fahr ich wieder gemütlich die langdistanz...


----------



## fissenid (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich auch allen nur anschließen!! Ich hoffe es sind alle heil ins Ziel gekommen und hatten alle Ihren Spaß! 
Den Zieleinlauf der Mittleren Schleifen fand ich besonders klasse... beide zusammen gekämpft und beide gemeinsam gefinished. Tolle Leistung von den beiden.

Es war gestern eine tolle Veranstaltung die Thorsten und seine Helfer da auf die Beine gestellt haben. 
Bestes Wetter, tolle Strecke und klasse Orga. Was will man mehr??

Im nächsten Jahr werde auch ich als "Kurzstreckenfahrer" wieder dabei sein. Ich denke es wird dann eine "mittlere" Schleife werden!

Bis dahin kann man dem ORGA Team nur gutes gelingen für das nächste mal wünschen!

Bis dahin

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## leeqwar (8. Mai 2007)

auch von mir einen dicken  für die orga und einen weiteren  für die leistung von limit, snoopy, 007ike auf der langen, aber auch für benjamin auf der halben. und tiegerbähr hat dort auch eine spitzenzeit hingelegt. 

was mir dieses jahr besonders gut gefallen hat, war die gute zuschauer-stimmung entlang der strecke.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Mai 2007)

Gratulation an alle Racer die dem Oranjeteam Paroli geboten haben.
Die Stimmung insbesondere an dem kleinen Steilstück nach der Staustufe hat jeden den Berg hochgetrieben. 
Eigentlich fällt einem nichts mehr ein was man noch hätte verbessern können.
Das Team Saarschleife hat alles richtig gemacht  
Erdinger Alkoholfrei für lau gibts übrigens am 19.05.07 beim Schlako- Race in Ensdorf bei der Zielankunft auf dem Gipfel, bei hoffentlich so gutem Wetter wie am Sonntag  http://www.alpencross.com/k17_schlacko-race-2007.html


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. Mai 2007)

Jepp, einfach perfekt, dieses Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (10. Mai 2007)

Hat schon jemand eine Ahnung ab wann der Onlineausdruck der Urkunden funktioniert.
Hab bisher noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Mai 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Ahnung ab wann der Onlineausdruck der Urkunden funktioniert.
> Hab bisher noch nichts gefunden.



Wirst du wohl auch nicht denke ich mal, da:

Leistungen:
Teilnehmergabe (nur bei Voranmeldung bis zum 11. April!!!) 
Exklusives Starterpaket 
Startnummern 
Streckenverpflegung 
Streckensicherung 
Ergebnisdienst 
*Urkunden (Ausdruck nach dem Rennen) *
Nudelbon 
Rahmenprogramm 
Duschmöglichkeiten / Sanitäre Anlage 
Möglichkeit zur Fahrradreinigung 
Team- & Sponsorenarea 
Medizinischer Notfallservice 
Rücktransport zu Start/Ziel bei Sturz oder Defekt etc. 
Reparaturstation bei Start/Ziel 

Aber kannst ja mal ne Mail hinschreiben, ggf. schicken sie dir deine zu oder nennen dir ne andere Möglichkeit.

Gruß
alex


----------



## das_Bergwerk (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo
war wie letztes jahr ne klasse Veranstaltung;hat leider nur die kalte alkoholfreie Erfrischung zum Schluss gefehlt.
Hat vieleicht jemand die Kurzstrecke mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet ????Für Daten wäre ich sehr Dankbar.   

MFG


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Mai 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl auch nicht denke ich mal, da:
> 
> Leistungen:
> Teilnehmergabe (nur bei Voranmeldung bis zum 11. April!!!)
> ...


Hat aber die letzten beiden Jahre immer einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## fissenid (11. Mai 2007)

das_Bergwerk schrieb:


> Hallo
> war wie letztes jahr ne klasse Veranstaltung;hat leider nur die kalte alkoholfreie Erfrischung zum Schluss gefehlt.
> Hat vieleicht jemand die Kurzstrecke mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet ????Für Daten wäre ich sehr Dankbar.
> 
> MFG




Hallo!

aufgezeichnet habe ich es nicht, aber ich habe sie im MagicMaps "nachgefahren".
Ich habe auch GPS Geräte auf der Strecke gesehen, aber wer das war??? Keine Ahnung!

Bei Bedarf einfach melden!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## puremalt (11. Mai 2007)

Die Mittelstrecke von letztem Jahr findest du unter gps-tour.info. Wenn du die um die nördliche linkssaarische Schleife sowie die Nordschleife ab der 1. Verpflegungsstelle kürzt, hast du fast schon die Kurzstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

